# my insanity



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Just wanted to tell you guys how insane i am. I took the last 16 inches of my theraband black and made 1, count em, 1 bandset. I have trouble pulling it back and my estimate (very rough) is 40lb at 33 inches i have been using 3/4 inch homemade lead cylinders and have put holes in plywood. I call it my "stupidly strong" set.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Waisting rubber.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Waisting rubber.


Nah, i wanted to go extreme. Has an extremely flat arc, though. And TONS of power.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Have you got a crony? How fast do you think you ammo is flying with that setup?


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

No crony, unfortunately. Getting one soon though. My estimate, based off of a mental comparison to the speed of .4 lead i fired through a chrony last time i played paintball, is 280. The average weight of my ammo is 363 grains.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newbslingshotter said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys how insane i am. I took the last 16 inches of my theraband black and made 1, count em, 1 bandset. I have trouble pulling it back and my estimate (very rough) is 40lb at 33 inches i have been using 3/4 inch homemade lead cylinders and have put holes in plywood. I call it my "stupidly strong" set.


im skeptical, cause ive used similar at that draw length and that doesnt sound right. for 33inch draw i use about 6 1/4", give or take another 1/4", between ties. 40 lbs for tb black seems too much. how thick is the plywood ? then again, maybe the hotter weather here in he!! makes it easier to pull .


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

How Wide Are The Bands? 
Be Careful, Make Sure You Get Clean Releases! RTS Would Be Very Harsh With That Setup.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

If you like that setup it's all good


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Havent had a single rts yet(thank god) but all of my releases have been smooth. And it has been 70 degrees( Fahrenheit) and the bands are 4 inches wide but folded to 1 inch so that could be a factor.


----------

